# كيف يغضب الرجل وكيف تغضب المراة ؟!



## + بريسكلا + (11 يونيو 2009)

*كيف يغضب الرجل وكيف تغضب المراة ؟!


هناك فرق كبير بين الرجل والمراة , بدون علاقة لكون الرجل ذكر والمراة انثى .. تعالوا نقول لكم ما الفرق الحقيقي .. هل هذه فعلا فروق ؟ 

عندما يغضب الرجل فإنه يصرخ ويكسر ...
عندما تغضب المرأة تصرخ وتنكسر

عندما يغضب الرجل يتهور بلا مبرر ...
**عندما تغضب المرأة تنهار وتبرر
*
*عندما يغضب الرجل يقود بتهور ...
عندما تغضب المرأة تهدأ وتفكر

عندما يغضب الرجل يجن وينفعل...
عندما تغضب المرأة ترتمي بحضنه دون ان تفكر

عندما يغضب الرجل يجرحها بكل سهولة...
عندما تغضب المرأة تبتعد عنه بكل بساطة 

عندما يغضب الرجل يشجب وينكر ...*
*عندما تغضب المرأة تطلب الانفصال المبكر

عندما يغضب الرجل يتفرعن ويتجبر ...
عندما تغضب المرأة تخضع لكن بالاخر تسيطر

صحيح ليس كل الرجال متشابهين ولا كل النساء ملائكة
ولكن تبقى المرأة مرأة ويبقى الرجل رجل بكل مواصفاته ..

والفروق تبقى موجودة دائما ..*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يونيو 2009)

> *عندما يغضب الرجل يجن وينفعل...
> **عندما تغضب المرأة ترتمي بحضنه دون ان تفكر*


موضوع روووووووووووعة بجد يا حبى 
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا بريسكلا

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (12 يونيو 2009)

*راااااااائع يا بريسكلا 
مشكووووووورة ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (12 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> موضوع روووووووووووعة بجد يا حبى
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يباركك​



*ميرسى بنت العدرا
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (12 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى لمرورك كوكو
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (12 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *راااااااائع يا بريسكلا
> مشكووووووورة ​*



*ميرسى رد روز
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## marmora88 (14 يونيو 2009)

عندما يغضب الرجل يجرحها بكل سهولة...
[/size]عندما تغضب المرأة تبتعد عنه بكل بساطة 



*جميل جدا ورائع يابريسكلا
ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2009)

*فعلا موضوع جدا رائع يا قمرة 
مررررررررررسي 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يونيو 2009)

marmora88 قال:


> عندما يغضب الرجل يجرحها بكل سهولة...
> [/size]عندما تغضب المرأة تبتعد عنه بكل بساطة
> 
> 
> ...




*ميرسى لمرورك مرمورة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *فعلا موضوع جدا رائع يا قمرة
> مررررررررررسي
> الرب يبارك حياتك ​*



*ميرسى لمرورك يا قمرة
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## rana1981 (14 يونيو 2009)

*جميييييييييييييييييل جدا يا قمر​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يونيو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييييل جدا يا قمر​*



*ميرسى رنو 
نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (14 يونيو 2009)

*الموضوع حلوووووو اوى

شكراااا لتعبك *


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يونيو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *الموضوع حلوووووو اوى
> 
> شكراااا لتعبك *



*ميرسى مرمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2009)

*
صحيح ليس كل الرجال متشابهين ولا كل النساء ملائكة
ولكن تبقى المرأة مرأة ويبقى الرجل رجل بكل مواصفاته ..




شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع يا بريسكلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> صحيح ليس كل الرجال متشابهين ولا كل النساء ملائكة
> ولكن تبقى المرأة مرأة ويبقى الرجل رجل بكل مواصفاته ..
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كليمو لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يونيو 2009)

> عندما يغضب الرجل يجن وينفعل...
> عندما تغضب المرأة ترتمي بحضنه دون ان تفكر




موضوع حلووووووو اوووووي اووووي بجد 
مرسي خالص على الموضوع المميز ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يعوض تعب محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلواتك كتييير جدا
اختك الغلبانة موري   ​


----------



## white rose (15 يونيو 2009)

*صحيح ليس كل الرجال متشابهين ولا كل النساء ملائكة
ولكن تبقى المرأة مرأة ويبقى الرجل رجل بكل مواصفاته ..


صح صح صح صح صح صح صح صح


كتييييييييييير صح

يسلموا ايديك بريسكلا​*


----------



## veronika (15 يونيو 2009)

_*موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 يونيو 2009)

moky قال:


> موضوع حلووووووو اوووووي اووووي بجد
> مرسي خالص على الموضوع المميز ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يعوض تعب محبتك امين يا الهي
> اذكريني في صلواتك كتييير جدا
> اختك الغلبانة موري   ​



*ميرسى مورى لمرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *صحيح ليس كل الرجال متشابهين ولا كل النساء ملائكة
> ولكن تبقى المرأة مرأة ويبقى الرجل رجل بكل مواصفاته ..
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى وايت روز
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 يونيو 2009)

veronika قال:


> _*موضوع رائع جدا
> ربنا يباركك​*_



*ميرسى فيروووو
نورتى الموضوع يا قمرة​*


----------



## وليم تل (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا بريسكلا
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بريسكلا
> على الموضوع الجميل
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى وليم
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## نفرتاري (19 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا بريس
بجد موضوع رائع
مرسى يا عسول*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا بريس
> بجد موضوع رائع
> مرسى يا عسول*



*ميرسى يا قمرة
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## بشرى2009 (19 يونيو 2009)

عندما يغضب الرجل فإنه يصرخ ويكسر ...
عندما تغضب المرأة تصرخ وتنكسر

فعلا رياجين دائم عصبيون ومنفعلين وعنيفين ولا يتنازلون بكلمة اعتذار شايفين نفسهم


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 يونيو 2009)

بشرى2009 قال:


> عندما يغضب الرجل فإنه يصرخ ويكسر ...
> عندما تغضب المرأة تصرخ وتنكسر
> 
> فعلا رياجين دائم عصبيون ومنفعلين وعنيفين ولا يتنازلون بكلمة اعتذار شايفين نفسهم



*ميرسى لمرورك بشرى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tenaaaa (5 يناير 2010)

*الفرق بين غضب الرجل وغضب المرأة*

هل تعلم الفرق بين غضب الرجل وغضب المرأة؟​ 


*عندما يغضب الرجل فانه يغضب ويكسر.... عندما تغضب المرأة تصرخ وتنكسر​ 
*عندما يغضب الرجل يضرب بلا مبرر.... عندما تغضب المرأة تنهار وتبرر​ 
*عندما يغضب الرجل يقود بتهور.... عندما تغضب المرأة تهدأ وتفكر​ 
*عندما يغضب الرجل يجن وينفعل .... عندما تغضب المرأة ترتمي بحضنه دون ان تفكر​ 
*عندما يغضب الرجل يجرحهابكل سهوله.... عندما تغضب المرأة تبتعد عنه بكل بساطة 




​


----------



## Mary Gergees (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين غضب الرجل وغضب المرأة*

*حلو اوووووووى الموضوع 
تسلم ايدك يا تينا
كلام جامداااااااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين غضب الرجل وغضب المرأة*

موضوع جميل يا تينا يا قمر

تسلم ايدك يا حبي


----------



## ارتواء (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين غضب الرجل وغضب المرأة*

الفرق واضح والمرأه معروفه بأحساسها المفرط ولايمكن انكاره  
موضوع رائع ننتظر ابداعكِ القادم بشووق

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين غضب الرجل وغضب المرأة*

*شكرا جدا

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين غضب الرجل وغضب المرأة*

موضوع جميل جدا
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين غضب الرجل وغضب المرأة*

موضوع رائع اوى تينا 
ميرسى لك ياقمراية 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين غضب الرجل وغضب المرأة*




موضوع رائع جداااا يا تيننننننا

ومع انه يميز ومائل لناحيتكم

شكرااااا جزيلا الك

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## bashaeran (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين غضب الرجل وغضب المرأة*

*موضوع رائع وسلس في ان واحد ومشكور على الابداع لكن ممكن اعرف احساسك من اي نوع اكثر *


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين غضب الرجل وغضب المرأة*

*ثانكس على الموضوع والانحياز*
​


----------



## just member (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين غضب الرجل وغضب المرأة*

*هى مو حقيقة بالمرة
والغضب بيرجع لتفاعلات الشخص نفسة
مو فرق بين رجل ومرأة
شكرا اكتير للموضوع
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## Mason (23 فبراير 2010)

_موضوع رائع وتعبيرات اروع _
_ثانكس _
_يــــــــ قمرــــــــــــا_​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى لمرورك صمت الهدوء*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحقيقة عندك حق:thnk0001:*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------

